# Integra DHC-9.9 : Audyssey



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I've had a play with audyssey on my DHC-9.9 and was wondering if it has a screen where you can review the eq points it has decided to use? And if so, where is it? And are they manually adjustable (im guessing no on that one).


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Nope. The only way to adjust the target curve is to use AudysseyPro. There is a great guide to using Audyssey here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=795421&highlight=audyssey


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

cheers. A lot to read there.

I still find it bewildering that they would not display the eq settings that it has calculated as being needed.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Drizt said:


> cheers. A lot to read there.
> 
> I still find it bewildering that they would not display the eq settings that it has calculated as being needed.


Some AVRs have a crude display of the settings on their "manual EQ" screen but I think it is due to two issues. First, Audyssey's filtering it not simple to display as it is not only in the FR magnitude domain. Second, there is also the matter that most AVRs have limited resources for this.


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Still a rough review of the analysis would be nice.

I mean i would like to vet the results. I.E. I wouldn't want it applying 12dB of boost anywhere.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Drizt said:


> Still a rough review of the analysis would be nice.
> 
> I mean i would like to vet the results. I.E. I wouldn't want it applying 12dB of boost anywhere.


Understood. From what I have learned about Audyssey, it is pretty conservative about nulls and issues like this. You might ask Chris (Audyssey's CTO) who often posts on that _other _thread.


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks, Ill have a look see.


----------

